# What can I match with green pants?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont wear white...it gets skanky looking quick. But I think a black jacket would be pretty dope.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

light blue


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a white jacket... Well, not pure white (check my avatar) and I haven't had any problems with it getting dirty. Nothing that a quick wet rub didn't get off.

I don't jib though so maybe it gets dirty from failed jibs? I could totally see it getting dirty in trees and backcountry though. Not that I would even recommend a white jacket for the latter two types of riding though (you don't want to be invisible if you get lost in some trees or in the backcountry).

Shells:

In the Gunmetal
686 Mannual Source Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2011

Black or Marine
Bonfire Baker Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2011

Acid or Black
686 Reserved Volt Mens Shell Snowboard Jacket 2011

Insulated:

Natural Loom or Bluebird
Foursquare Coco Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2011

Green
Volcom Blast Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2011


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

I perfer to go with bright colors so id look at like blues oranges or yellows depending on what color ur boots and bindings are


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

matching gear is essential to ripping!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zitsross (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.....

The board I got and bindings are pictured below...both of a black and white s














etup


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

my purple 686 xray jacket... 

i had the kelly green 686 cargos i wore with it and it was sick... its in the for sale section only 75$


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

White is good but gets dirty quick. Gray would look good, maybe like a gray plaid look. Black works with anything. Bright colors are fine but you'll look like a piece of candy.


----------

